# Accommodation



## bill t (Nov 11, 2014)

We have family arriving in August but due to the fire damage around us it's not appropriate for them to come here now (Pedrogao Grande ). Does anyone know of suitable accommodation in the Silver Coast area for 2 adults & 2 young children. We realise August is the Portuguese holiday month and places will be busy, fingers crossed. The fire damage around our area is incredible, the bombeiros are doing a fantastic job in adverse conditions, we need some divine intervention - rain. Thanks


----------

